# Cities with the most % of public green space (parks and gardens)



## kevo123

^^ 
yup i agree, good city is a healthy city with fresh air for its citizen

and now my hometown Denpasar's greenspace goes around 16.8% this figure is quiet high on Indonesian standards, the city have 3 open parks and hundreds of pockets one

source: http://fajarbali.co.id/index.php?op...-menyusut&catid=54:berita-denpasar&Itemid=147


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

As people mentioned, to me the ammount of trees in the streets are even more important than parks. In Brazil, the best example of it is *Maringá* (386,000 inh., northern Paraná state).


















_pepato (SSC)_









_Flavio Feltrim (SSC)_



Yuri S Andrade said:


> (...)
> 
> 3.
> 
> _by Pé vermelho_
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> (...)


----------



## 009

In my opinion the ideal way to incorporate green space into a large city would be: first, trees along basically every street, except for tiny medieval streets which aren't even big enough for cars. Second, a network of small parks every few blocks, with the occasional medium sized one, but no large ones in the city center. All waterways kept clean with some greenery along the edge of the water. Finally, large natural vegetation or large parks around the edges of the city. Also a good public transportation system with lots of pedestrian streets to keep cars off the streets


----------



## nareik

I'm not sure about worldwide but recently Bristol in England was voted the greenest city in Europe. With 450 parks in just 40 square miles, 80% of residents are never more than 300 meters away from a park


----------



## nareik

More of Bristol. Almost every green area in the picture is open to the public including the top left corner which is part of the Ashton Court Estate, an 850 acre grass and wooded area open for the public to explore or relax in the sun


----------



## kevo123

^^ British cities are beautiful! i love those green stuff!

Let me share this, Bandung a city located south of the capital which were founded following a European town planning which named the city Paris of Java. The northern part of the city are beautifully green and lush however the Southern city at colonial times were left to local town planning, and mostly compromise of Kampungs and not so green spaces. The city however is surrounded by forestry of thehills and mountains:
*Bandung*



I must say this city is pretty green in terms of surrounding spaces and with trees lined in its main streets, though its only 8.76% of the city is green since those trees are not counted.
according to this source

I suppose the standards of Indonesian green spaces are mostly between 8-15%, however its main avenue always do have trees lined.


----------



## kevo123

Surabaya, Indonesia's second largest city is probably Indonesia's greenest city with greenspace amounting 22,26 % or 171,68 hectare out of the total city size. The city have population of nearly 3 million.
according to this source



KangDjo said:


> Taken today 16aug'13, Tanjung perak





KangDjo said:


>


----------



## mckeenan

mhays said:


> London has far too much. Oversized parks are barriers between neighborhoods.


In fact, "oversized" parks stops concrete depredation and allow londoners to spare in a natural refugue within the city. I don't mind if they make transportation less efficient, that's a low price to pay in exchange of cleaner air and large green leisure areas.


----------



## poshbakerloo

What are we counting as 'public green space'? Parks and gardens or undeveloped land within the city boundaries?


----------



## fanspy

Kuala Lumpur and Singapore are very green for large cities.


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Hareez Haiqal









by Hazwan Hafiz


----------



## kevo123

^^ KL and SIngapore is probably ASEAN's greenest city, if not Asia..

Anyway here are information about Jabodetabek (Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Tanggerang, Bekasi) which are Jakarta's metropolitan areas. Total greenspace of the area are unknown but each city do have greenspaces information.

*Jakarta - 10.4%*

Bogor - 20% since it have a large botanic garden


Depok - 10% (sorry no aerial view)


Tangerang - 20%









Bekasi - 16%


Sources of images are linked with the images.


----------



## kevo123

Bangkok is also pretty interesting, though most of the city hardly have greenspaces (apart from the palace and lumphini), it have a large green space preserved not so far from the city center.


----------



## castermaild55

*ito city, Shizuoka*


















http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5309/5868150021_74cddfe219_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3017/5868710052_5e4d237c4b_b.jpg


















http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4113/5605513797_6d5d090099_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5104/5606064166_4640a5d2e2_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5266/5605474943_da6b8473a4_b.jpg


----------



## 009

Singapore's transformation into a garden city has been quite amazing


----------



## MansoorBashir

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
































http://i.dawn.com/large/2013/09/523282742d3ff.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3027/3137237133_51fedeaf6f_z.jpg


----------



## magiar

penamelie said:


> Cities with the most % of public green space (parks and gardens)
> 
> *What is Considered Green Space?*
> 
> City proper is used as metropolitan boundaries are harder to determine. Will make a note if the data is for metropolitan area. Green spaces that are planned are used in the statistics. S For the most part the higher percentage of green space the most accessible to more people, however Hong Kong green spaces are usually not with many being in hills. * Tree lined streets don't count as green spaces*. Instead open green areas park, gardens, and squares? I'm not sure if squares are counted? Tree lined streets percent of tree canopy is not counted. This data is for open spaces.
> 
> *Vienna 51*%
> *Singapore 47%*
> *Sydney 46%*
> * Hong Kong 40%* 70% is the total green space 40% is protected
> *Rio De Janeiro 40%*
> *London* *38.40%* Almost 40%!
> *Stockholm 30%*
> *Johannesburg-Gauteng 24%*
> *New York City 19.7 % or 14%* Park Score/World Culture Report
> *San Francisco 17.9%*
> *Portland OR 16.3%*
> *Los Angeles 16.2%*
> *Munich 16%*
> *Berlin 14.40%*
> *Jakarta 10.4%*
> *Paris 9.40%*
> *Amsterdam 9.09%*
> *Chicago 8.5%*
> *Buenos Aires 5%*
> *Tokyo 3.44%*
> *Rome 3%*
> *Shanghai 2.60%*
> *Mumbai 2.50%*
> *Istanbul 1.5%*


On my opinion, tree lined streets should be counted as green spaces, because they are the green places that everybody experiences every day.

Parks are only enjoyed by going to the park. But the feel of the city is mainly made by walking any random street.

For example, London looks on numbers like having almost half of his space dedicated to green spaces, but walking the city feels like a desert of concrete and brick.


----------



## 009

Castermaild, you always post good information, pictures, and videos about Japan, I appreciate your posts


----------



## Longhorn Al

Austin, TX has 13.4% park space according to ParkScore: http://parkscore.tpl.org/city.php?city=Austin

That was surprising to me. Having grown up here I was always under the impression that Austin was pretty green overall. We have tons of trees, but I guess not as much is considered actual park space.



















_both photos by Debra Lineberger_









_James Granberry via http://fineartamerica.com/featured/lady-bird-lake-austin-texas-james-granberry.html_









http://images.businessweek.com/ss/10/07/0715_top_cities/6.htm


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ that does not look like a city of just 13% park space (nevermind green space). Maybe much of it is private, restricted property.


----------

